# Gentoo reiniciar automaticamente depois do lilo [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Boas,

Acabei agora mesmo de instalar  Gentoo, depois de um mês (mais ou menos), e a primeira coisa que vejo é o Gentoo a reiniciar logo após a seleção do Lilo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Aparece no ecra :

```

Loading Gentoo ...............

Bios data check successfull

```

E o pc reinicia, para a seleção do windows funciona perfeitamente alguem sabe dizer o que se passa ???

Encontrei alguns post sobre o problema mas estão em alemão e eu não percebo nada, alem do português só percebo inglês   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Será que resolvo o problema se colocar o Grub ???

É que eu gostava de manter o lilo uma vez que fica sempre na MBR.

Ao fazer o boot do Live Cd do Gentoo precisei dos parametros : 

```

gentoo dokeymap ide=nodma

```

Será que tenho de colocar a opção ide=nodma no lilo.conf ???

Se sim tem de ser assim certo ???

```

append="ide=nodma"

```

----------

## baldeante

Bem a opção que apresento atras :

```

append="ide=nodma"

```

Não funciona   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tambem já tentei desactivar o IRQ para o canal IDE na bios e nada alguem tem maisi alguma sugestão ???

----------

## fernandotcl

Isso é o que deve acontecer quando se instala Linux num XBOX...  :Very Happy: 

Falando sério, deve ser um parâmetro do Lilo, nos passe seu lilo.conf e nos explique as partições do seu hd.  :Wink: 

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Isso é o que deve acontecer quando se instala Linux num XBOX...
> 
> 

 

Eu até acho piada mas neste momento tou capaz de matar  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  O lilo principalmente  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

O meu disco : 

hda1 = windows 2k ntfs

hda2 = boot ext3

hda3 = swap

hda4 = linux ext3

O meu lilo.conf :

```

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=100

default=Gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.25

label=Gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/hda4

append="ide=nodma"

other=/dev/hda1

label="Windows_2K"

```

Espero que tenham mais sorte que eu já não sei onde procurar   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## baldeante

Como ninguem teve mais ideias e como eu tambem não tentei colocar o GRUB e o resultado foi o mesmo o PC reinicia ao selecionar a opção que chama o Gentoo.

Sera que tenho algum problema no kernel ???

----------

## Enderson

Tenta um acpi=off, existem alguns hardware com problemas de suporte

ao ACPI.

E tenta recompilar o kernel tb, pode ser um problema.

Tenta as versões 2.4 e 26.

Dê-nos mais detalhes de como vc compilou o kernel.

----------

## fernandotcl

Pode ser por causa de uma compilação de kernel "agressiva". Você pode tentar .config's de outras distros, ou usar o genkernel. Talvez dê resultados.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Pode ser por causa de uma compilação de kernel "agressiva". Você pode tentar .config's de outras distros, ou usar o genkernel. Talvez dê resultados.

 

Tambem pensei no mesmo estou neste momento a recompilar o kernel sem gestao de energia uma vez que tambem me deu alguns problemas no windows, se nao funcionar vou tentar outras versoes do kernel, neste momento estou a usar  gentoo-souces 2.4.25 depois logo se ve.

----------

## baldeante

 *emaia wrote:*   

> Tenta um acpi=off, existem alguns hardware com problemas de suporte
> 
> ao ACPI.
> 
> E tenta recompilar o kernel tb, pode ser um problema.
> ...

 

Compilei o kernel manualmente e apenas selecionei componentes que a board suporta totalmete pelo que não estava a espera de problemas  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

De qualquer forma o kernel que estou a usar e o gentoo-sources 2.4.25.

Existe alguma forma de usar o parametro ide=nodma ou "compativel" alem de não selecionar o suporte de ACPI ???

Existe alguma forma de enviar paramentros para a compilação do kernel sem ser atraves da seleção do "make menuconfig" ???

Se não ouver posso sempre envia-los atraves do menu do lilo ou do grub certo ??

E a primeira vez que compilo um kernel e tenho algumas duvidas. 

Obrigado pela paciencia e pela resposta.

----------

## baldeante

Compilar o kernel sem ACPI não deu em nada vou ver que mais posso retirar.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Compilar o kernel sem ACPI não deu em nada vou ver que mais posso retirar.   

 

Às vezes a solução pode ser colocar...  :Wink: 

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *baldeante wrote:*   Compilar o kernel sem ACPI não deu em nada vou ver que mais posso retirar.    
> 
> Às vezes a solução pode ser colocar... 

 

Infelizmente foi por ai que comecei   :Surprised: 

----------

## To

Éu à cerca de 2 anos que deixei o lilo, não que não seja fiável, mas pq o grub permitia algo mais ( embora ache que tem muitos mais bugs ), aconselho-te a fazer o emerge do grub, é tb simples de configurar, basta ler o manual de instalação.

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

> Éu à cerca de 2 anos que deixei o lilo, não que não seja fiável, mas pq o grub permitia algo mais ( embora ache que tem muitos mais bugs ), aconselho-te a fazer o emerge do grub, é tb simples de configurar, basta ler o manual de instalação.

 

Eu acho o Grub realmente mais cheio de qualidades que o Lilo. Eu uso o Lilo porque ele me serve, e também porque a sintaxa do grub é totalmente estranha para mim...

Mas tentar o Grub pode ser uma opção...

----------

## baldeante

 *To wrote:*   

> Éu à cerca de 2 anos que deixei o lilo, não que não seja fiável, mas pq o grub permitia algo mais ( embora ache que tem muitos mais bugs ), aconselho-te a fazer o emerge do grub, é tb simples de configurar, basta ler o manual de instalação.
> 
> Tó

 

Já testei com o grub e tenho o mesmo problema quando este comeca a carregar o kernel o PC reinicia, por isso regressei ao Lilo pois para min e mais facil de gerir uma vez que se eu der cabo da particao de boot do linux posso semre entrar no windows estando o lilo na MBR.

Acho que vou mesmo ter de tentar outras versoes do kernel.

Estou a usar gentoo-sources-2.4.25 o que me aconselhão para uma board Pentium I, uma vez só tem IDE USB, ou seja, os dispositivos normais das boards da alttura, nao tem nada de recente como firewire ou USB2 foi por isso que não usei a versão mais recente do kernel, não tenho necessidade de muitas das suas novas funcionalidades.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   Éu à cerca de 2 anos que deixei o lilo, não que não seja fiável, mas pq o grub permitia algo mais ( embora ache que tem muitos mais bugs ), aconselho-te a fazer o emerge do grub, é tb simples de configurar, basta ler o manual de instalação. 
> 
> Eu acho o Grub realmente mais cheio de qualidades que o Lilo. Eu uso o Lilo porque ele me serve, e também porque a sintaxa do grub é totalmente estranha para mim...
> 
> Mas tentar o Grub pode ser uma opção...

 

Se queres que te diga não tem nada de especial na configuração podes ler o manual em 5 minutos e configuralo logo de seguida.

Para min a unica vantagem é o facto de não teres de reinicar para teres as alterações efectivas e a imagem no arranque de resto nao tem nada de novo ou pelo menos foram as unicas novidades de relevo para min.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Se queres que te diga não tem nada de especial na configuração podes ler o manual em 5 minutos e configuralo logo de seguida.
> 
> Para min a unica vantagem é o facto de não teres de reinicar para teres as alterações efectivas e a imagem no arranque de resto nao tem nada de novo ou pelo menos foram as unicas novidades de relevo para min.

 

É mais uma questão de gosto mesmo. Aprender a usar o GRUB qualquer um consegue.

E eu gosto também de saber que tudo preciso para o boot dos meus dois SOs está na MBR.

----------

## Enderson

Verifique com qual opção de processador você compilou o kernel, o 

padrão se não me engano é pra Pentium, modifique para o seu processador.

A opção fica em:

```
Processor type and features  ---> 

     Processor family (Athlon/Duron/K7)  --->

        ( ) Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine)

        ( ) Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon

        ( ) Pentium M                                             

        ( ) Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/Xeon          

        ( ) K6/K6-II/K6-III                                       

        (X) Athlon/Duron/K7

```

Este é o meu caso, se vc usa Ahtlon e compila pra pentium, ele reinicia

 logo após o [Enter] no GRUB ou Lilo.

----------

## baldeante

Foi o que fiz mas tive o mesmo problema, no entanto já esta resolvido tive no entanto de comecar a instalação de raiz.

Tenho quase a certeza que problema era uma opção na seleção do kernel, resolvi o problema com uma reinstalação e uma seleção minima de opções no make menuconfig.

Agora tenho outros pequenos problemas mas acho que vou conseguir resolver com um pouco de paciencia, perseverança e alguma teimosia   :Wink: 

Obrigado a todos pela atenção dada.

----------

